# John Deere 2320



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

I probably will retire in 5 years and will must likely be taking over maintenance of the camp/retirement home before then. Just went up and saw the local Deere dealer at the county fair. Again my needs are; regular mowing of about 4 acres (took 6-7 hours with the JD 277 currently in use), rough cutting of trails and "wildflower" areas, moving stuff around and snow removal. Most of the trails are accessed via a timber bridge over a pond spillway, so width and weight are restraints. The 2320 seemed to sit nice and offers all the features I could want. As stated in another post, there has always been a Deere there, from the dozer that my Grandfather cleared the land with through the currrent model 277, so I have a preference. I think with a little talking and foot shuffling I could get a 2320 with wheel weights (balance the loader, traction for snow and save moving a weight box the use the cutter), 200CX FEL, LX4 rotary ctter and a 62 D on ramp mower delievered for about $20K. Comments and suggestions...

Need more toys


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

The 2305 looks like a nice step or two up from the 277. I haven't driven one yet but it looks well laid out and very capable. Combined with the larger mowers and front end loader makes it a very good package. 

You've got my vote! 

Andy


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree. The 2320 replaces the 4110, which has proven to be a capable performer. In fact, I'm heading off to my dealer to see one right now . . .


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a real nice package. I think I would go with the R4 tires since you will be working on trails and doing FEL and brush hog work. I would have thought the R4 tires would be standard and the turfs optional with 4WD. Make the salesman give you hats, coffee cups, and a few other goodies!


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the tires Chief.

Need more toys


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a 2320, with 200CX Loader, 62D Mower, 46 Backhoe, and pallet forks. It works fine and does what I need it too. The hydraulic pump is the limiting factor for some actions. The 2520 has a bigger pump but a higher step through as well. That was an issue for me. 

Paul


----------

